# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی ماشینهای ریلی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته مهندسی ماشینهای ریلی


 
دیباچه:


حدود  400 سال پیش وقتی در معادن زغال‌سنگ‌ "هارتز" آلمان با تیرهای چوبی، راهی  به شکل ریل ساخته شد تا سگ‌ها از طریق این ریل‌ها مواد استخراج شده را به  محل بارگیری حمل کنند،‌ هیچ کس فکر نمی‌کرد که زمانی ریل‌های فولادین تمامی  کره زمین را در می‌نوردند و محل عبور قطار‌هایی می‌شوند که گاه بیش از 350  کیلومتر در ساعت سرعت دارند و با صرفه‌ترین و ایمن‌ترین روش برای رساندن  مسافران و کالاها به مقصد هستند. این به معنای آن است که امروزه حمل و نقل  ریلی با شکل آغازین و ابتدایی آن بسیار متفاوت است و هر کشوری برای استفاده  و حفظ این صنعت عظیم که نقش مهمی در توسعه حمل و نقل و در نتیجه پیشرفت  کشور دارد، باید از متخصصان کارآمد در صنعت‌ راه‌آهن بهره بگیرد.بر همین  اساس در سال 76 برای اولین‌بار در خاورمیانه، دانشکده مهندسی راه‌آهن در دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران تأسیس شد و در سه رشته مهندسی ماشین‌های ریلی، مهندسی خط و سازه‌های ریلی و مهندسی حمل و نقل ریلی دانشجو پذیرفت.در این میان مهندسی  ماشین‌های ریلی به مطالعه و بررسی کلیه فعالیت‌های بخش متحرک صنعت حمل و  نقل ریلی می‌پردازد. هدف‌ این رشته تربیت‌ متخصصانی‌ است‌ که‌ بتوانند  طراحی‌، انتخاب‌ بهینه‌، بهبود سیستم‌ نگهداری‌، تعمیر، بازسازی‌ و ساخت‌  وسائط‌ نقلیه‌ ریلی‌ را بر عهده‌ بگیرند. در واقع‌ مهندس‌ ماشین‌های ریلی‌ یک‌ مهندس‌  خوب‌ مکانیک‌ است‌ که‌ تخصص‌ ویژه‌ در زمینه‌ راه‌آهن‌ دارد و به همین  دلیل آمادگی حل مشکلات صنعت راه‌آهن مثل مشکلات طراحی و ساخت قطعات را  دارد.


توانایی‌های لازم :


دروس ریاضی و فیزیک در رشته مهندسی ماشین‌های ریلی مانند سایر رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌ از اهمیت‌ بسیاری‌ برخوردار است‌. اما علاوه‌ بر قوی‌ بودن‌ در دو درس‌ ریاضی‌ و فیزیک‌، دانشجوی‌ این رشته‌ باید توانایی‌ مدیریت‌ داشته‌ و از روابط‌ اجتماعی‌ خوبی‌ برخوردار باشد. زیرا یک مهندس  ماشین‌های ریلی که برخورد اجتماعی خوبی دارد، می‌تواند در محیط کار خود  باعث خلاقیت کارگران و کارکنانی باشد که زیر نظر او فعالیت می‌کنند.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


براساس‌  برنامه‌ 5 ساله‌ سوم‌ توسعه‌ که‌ به‌ تصویب‌ مجلس‌ شورای‌ اسلامی‌ نیز  رسیده‌ است‌، قرار است‌ که‌ فعالیت‌های‌ اجرایی‌ راه‌آهن‌ به‌ مرور به‌  بخش‌ خصوصی‌ واگذار شود و این‌ به‌ معنای‌ آن‌ است‌ که‌ صنعت‌ راه‌آهن‌ به‌  نیروی‌ متخصص‌ بیشتری‌ برای‌ نظارت‌، مدیریت‌  و کنترل‌ پروژه‌ نیاز دارد تا راه‌آهن‌ بتواند به‌ صورت‌ منسجم‌ به‌ کار  شرکت‌های‌ خصوصی‌ نظارت‌ داشته‌ باشد. باید توجه‌ داشت‌ که‌ حیطه‌ شغلی‌  یک‌ مهندس‌  ماشین‌های ریلی‌ به‌ صنعت‌ راه‌آهن‌ محدود نمی‌شود بلکه‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌  این‌ رشته‌ می‌تواند در صنعت‌ ذوب‌آهن‌، مترو، بنیاد مستضعفان‌، واگن‌سازی‌  پارس‌ و کارخانجات‌ مشابه‌ نیز کار کند یا با توجه‌ به‌ شاخه‌ تحصیلی‌ خود  به‌ عنوان‌ یک‌ مهندس‌ مکانیک‌ فعالیت‌ داشته‌ باشد.



درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ پایه‌ :


ریاضی‌، فیزیک‌ ، استاتیک‌، شیمی‌ عمومی‌، معادلات‌ دیفرانسیل‌، محاسبات‌ عددی‌، ریاضی‌ مهندسی‌، برنامه‌سازی‌ کامپیوتر.


دروس‌ اصلی‌ و تخصصی :


مقررات‌ عمومی‌ حرکت‌، نقشه‌کشی‌ صنعتی‌، کارگاه‌ ماشین‌ابزار و ابزارسازی‌، مقاومت‌ مصالح‌ ، مبانی‌ ارتباطات‌ و علائم‌، مبانی‌ مهندسی‌  برق‌ و الکترونیک‌، دینامیک‌، ترمودینامیک‌ ، کارگاه‌ جوشکاری‌ و  ورق‌کاری‌، مبانی‌ سیر و حرکت‌ قطار، مبانی‌ زیرسازی‌ و روسازی‌ راه‌آهن‌،  مبانی‌ ماشین‌های‌ الکتریکی‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، طراحی‌ اجزاء ، علم‌ مواد و  شناخت‌ فلزات‌ در راه‌آهن‌، انتقال‌ حرارت‌، دینامیک‌ حرکت‌ قطارها،  کارگاه‌ تخصصی‌ واگن‌، راه‌آهن‌ برقی‌، کنترل‌ اتوماتیک‌، طراحی‌ سازه‌  واگن‌ و لکوموتیو، تکنولوژی‌ ساخت‌ و تعمیر وسایل‌ نقلیه‌ ریلی‌، طراحی‌  ترمزهای‌ قطار، کارگاه‌ تخصصی‌ لکوموتیو، طراحی‌ لکوموتیو، طراحی‌ بوژی‌،  پروژه‌ تخصصی‌، طراحی‌ ماشینهای‌ ریلی‌.

*

----------

